# Amano seminar DVD - Malaysia 2010



## ghostsword (7 Oct 2011)

I have purchased the DVD of Amano lecture and demonstration, from his visit to Malaysia in 2010. 

Received it last night and watched it with the family. It is almost 2 hours of professional footage, with English and Chinese subtitles. 

From:
News ||| ADA Nature Aquarium - Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd

But you cannot buy online, you need to email info@adana.com.my, then Mr. LC Chan send a paypal invoice. 

Very good DVD, I really recommend it to all.

Will also try to take two 10 minute snippets and post so that you can have an idea.

Actually learnt lots from the video, truly recommend it.

One for the Ada fans, Amano compared the soil additives to multivitamins. You may not need them, but there is no harm in taking them.  

I like his honesty on the camera, he was not trying to push the sales, was just being honest as why he uses it. Also confessed that he uses a triangular ruler as opposed to the sand flattener, but that day had to use the sand flattener that Ada sells.

Go ahead and buy it.


----------



## viktorlantos (7 Oct 2011)

I also have it and highly recommend it. Planting technics are nice too. Enjoyed to watch it before.


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Would love to get hold of this. How much was the postage if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## clonitza (7 Oct 2011)

E-mail sent.
More info on this page: http://www.adana.com.my/ 

Thanks Luis!


----------



## ghostsword (7 Oct 2011)

The DVD including registered Air Mail to UK is USD20.00.

One of the best purchases I have made! And no, do not ask me to make copies, I will not do that. 

I was told that there is only 40 dvd's left, so if you want it buy, it is really good DVD. 

Was amazing to see Amano planting, he really is fast planter.


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Thanks ghostsword, email sent


----------



## clonitza (7 Oct 2011)

One copy is going to be shipped to Romania on Monday. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## ghostsword (7 Oct 2011)

Fantastic! you will not regret it! So inspirational!

Amano does make look the planting easy!  


.


----------



## spill50 (7 Oct 2011)

Just paid for mine also. I can't wait now, you've gone and got me all excited


----------



## flygja (8 Oct 2011)

Yea Amano was really gracious ans humble. Did you see him using a triangular ruler instead of the bling sand flattener? Something I will remember for life.

Anyone spot me in the crowd? Lol.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Oct 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> Yea Amano was really gracious ans humble. Did you see him using a triangular ruler instead of the bling sand flattener? Something I will remember for life.
> 
> Anyone spot me in the crowd? Lol.



It was very cool and humble! No gimmicks, no fancy, no airs, just a great display of skill. 

Did not spot you on the crowd, don't know what you look like! 


.


----------



## flygja (9 Oct 2011)

Once you post those short snippets I'll let you know if I see myself   

Here's a small pic...




There's a guy reading the ADA catalogue near the TV screen on the left. I'm in the black t-shirt 2 seats away from him on the same row.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Oct 2011)

Cool, I saw you on the movie!

Just posted a 10 minute snippet, waiting on Ada Malaysia to approve the release, once Mr Chan approves it I will make it public. 


.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Oct 2011)

I have received authorization to share the link:


Have a look and see how amazing the show is.

This is just 10 minutes of a two hour show.


.


----------



## spill50 (9 Oct 2011)

Looks fantastic, I imagine I'll get many tips from watching the whole thing. Hopefully it will arrive in the post at some point next week


----------



## ghostsword (9 Oct 2011)

Yep, lots of tips you will get, at least I did.

He us so fast planting and his rock placement technique was so good! Very refreshing! 




.


----------



## flygja (10 Oct 2011)

In that snippet you posted, it so happens that I was the person asking the first question (for the snippet, not the entire show). David from Penang. Thats me! LOL!


----------



## ghostsword (10 Oct 2011)

that was why I choose it!  

See i have seen you there! LOL! 



.


----------



## spill50 (19 Oct 2011)

Yeay, my DVD has arrived this morning. Guess what I'm doing tonight


----------



## ghostsword (19 Oct 2011)

spill50 said:
			
		

> Yeay, my DVD has arrived this morning. Guess what I'm doing tonight



You will love it!


----------

